# What's the best combination of joint supplements



## Woby&Mia (Jul 15, 2016)

I have a 5 year old Pit mix named Mia.

I've had her for 4 years after she was found walking in the middle of a very busy street in Miami, FL.

So for about 2 or 3 years she's been showing signs of limping in her hind left leg and lately it's been more prevalent lately. She just won't ever fully put weight on it, and it has finally altered her gait when she walks and runs.

I think its due to hip displasia and might even be a neurological disorder as she has this one vertabrae that is slightly protuded. the vet says i shouldnt worry about it. But of course, being a pit parent, I do.

She was always the dog leading the charge when playing at the dog park, having everyone chase her, and going as far as grabbing a Frisbee, rope, or branch and putting it in another's dog's mouth so that they could play tug of war.

but yesterday I got really sad because I took her to a park and I could tell she wasn't trying to go as hard as she used to.

So I'm going to put her on some kind of combination of Chondrotin, glucosamine, omega from green lipped mussels, and MSM.

There's this one product called Vert Science GlycoFlex Plus Canine Joint Support Chews that I found on the following website

VetriSCIENCE® GlycoFLEX® PLUS Canine Joint Support Chews for Dogs over 30 lbs|DrsFosterSmith.com

but I also read up on the efficacy of Duralactin... but I feel it might be overkill and cause my dog to get sick if I give her so much all at once...

does anyone have any experience using these products or similar products. What worked best? what shouldn't I combine?

any advice would be appreciated as she is my first and only dog!


----------



## TWadeJ (May 29, 2016)

I use Nutramax Cosequin Maximum Strength (DS) Plus MSM Chewable Tablets Joint Health Supplement for my dogs. It has done wonders for them. Made my German Shepard with hip dysphasia act like a puppy again.

https://www.chewy.com/dog/dp/105326...ent=nutramax&gclid=CITO1KSg9s0CFQ-oaQodFeUP-g


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

One of mine has genetic hip dysplasia and gets fish oil and THIS every day. Had it recommended by a vet.

Joe


----------

